# Rain and its effect on surge......... thoughts?



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

So it seems that during weekdays, in non peak hours, i've noticed that on the occasions when it rains, it seems that surge seems to occur.
So my logical question is does rain seem to inspire surge? I'm certain severe weather and snow will help
cause surge, but i'm talking about regular rain. Your thoughts ?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Anyone that cares about the interior of their car will skip taking rides during the rain. It's not worth 75 cents per mile dry. So, im not available when it rains.

Everyone is different. Some people don't care about wet people in there car and will do anything to get that $2.40 min fare, I'm not one of them.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Anyone that cares about the interior of their car will skip taking rides during the rain. It's not worth 75 cents per mile dry. So, im not available when it rains.
> 
> Everyone is different. Some people don't care about wet people in there car and will do anything to get that $2.40 min fare, I'm not one of them.


Not only wet people but the rain seems to bring out more idiots who cannot drive


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Thats true. The risk for an accident is much higher during wet conditions.

Also another reason I skip it.


----------



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

What is this Rain you talk of? 

chiming in from California!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

That San andreas fault thing needs to get it over with.
.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Especially in markets with a street hail culture, rain is a cab driver's happy time.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

BuberXL said:


> What is this Rain you talk of?
> 
> chiming in from California!


You all need to buy black cars. It is a scientific fact that it always rains after you wash a black car


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I'm mixed on this. I will undoubtedly trade in my car sometime after making enough to cover the whole value of my car so I'm kinda laid back on a little bit of wear and tear from the rain.
As mentioned though, rain can bring out the worst in driving dynamics. I have underestimated this fact right after getting in a minor collision with a Sebring...This happened 
to a Corolla I bought just a month ago from this predicament...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> That San andreas fault thing needs to get it over with.
> .


For the surge?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Wet roads are more dangerous than rain. Driving after a rain is more likely to create an accident, FWIW.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

During the first moments of a down pour the water accumulates in puddles and increases the likelihood of hydroplaning .. For you inexperienced drivers out there that means you become a hovercraft momentarily.. 

I hope you have quality tires especially if your like those people that speed in the rain because they feel like its macho.


----------

